
War Is a Racket (1935) - Creationer
https://www.ratical.org/ratville/CAH/warisaracket.html
======
deogeo
TLDR: "Take our friends the du Ponts, the powder people -- didn't one of them
testify before a Senate committee recently that their powder won the war? Or
saved the world for democracy? Or something? How did they do in the war? They
were a patriotic corporation. Well, the average earnings of the du Ponts for
the period 1910 to 1914 were $6,000,000 a year. It wasn't much, but the du
Ponts managed to get along on it. Now let's look at their average yearly
profit during the war years, 1914 to 1918. Fifty-eight million dollars a year
profit we find! Nearly ten times that of normal times, and the profits of
normal times were pretty good. An increase in profits of more than 950 per
cent."

